# Availability of 5" GP100 SS



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

..would really like to pick this one up. But is it realistic to think I'll ever be able to do so? ..only 1 vendor for it that I know of. ..seems like that would be a good overall bbl length.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Binable said:


> ..would really like to pick this one up. But is it realistic to think I'll ever be able to do so? ..only 1 vendor for it that I know of. ..seems like that would be a good overall bbl length.


YMMV, but the 4" length seems ideally balanced to me - in half-lug.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep, I'm with you on that hillman. So with you that I was test firing some handguns on my short list 3 mos ago, was walking out the door of the last range I was to hit that day, saw the 4.2" model in the display case (had seen it on the 'net but always thought it too much gun) & stopped me dead in my trax. Best looking gun I'd seen in awhile. Some of us just plain like these simple plain Jane loox. Test fired it. Put 3 rounds thru the same whole. Took her home with me. Love it so much I want that 5". Maybe the 6. But, really, I think I'd go for that 5. I'm on the waiting list. ..just don't know if it's realistic 1 will ever become available.


----------



## packrat (Jul 30, 2015)

There are a couple on Gunbroker around $600. I have the 4.2 and like it a whole bunch.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

Absolutely get a big kick outta mine. ..never was much n2 handguns when younger. ..had a few shotguns & a 22 rifle & that was mostly what I shot. ..guns for dove, pheasant, quail, rabbit, squirrel & punching holes in paper, bottle caps, hedge apple stims (yeah, we shot the stim rather than the apple) & whatever else we could find (prbly quart coffee cans about as much as anything) & that was about it. Gonna get a bit more n2 the handguns this x around. But I'll tell ya I'm not much with a handgun but maybe it's just the weight of the 100--not sure--but it just plain is steadier & I'm more accurate with it than with anything else I've shot. I get a big kick outta what different folks think of its loox. Some say it's too plain & not handsome @ all. Others say it loox great. I, for one, like its loox a ton.


----------

